# Struggling with a proper eating pattern



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I'm looking for advice regarding a proper eating pattern for Skye. I don't know if he is fussy or just used to too much of a good thing.

He was on a strange diet when I got him. 3oz of raw mince in the morning and 4oz of cooked chicken drumsticks for dinner. This is all that his diet consisted of. His breeder said he was to stay on this diet however, my vet said he had to stop eating raw mince because of bacteria in it. They recommended mixing chicken with small amounts of dog food in order to transition him to dog food. Problem is, he won't eat dog food 🤦‍♀️. He also isn't keen to eat out of a dish and prefers to eat from a snuffle mat. When I visited the breeder, the only dish I saw was a water bowl. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. He is keen to eat any food we are eating, absolutely nothing wrong with his appetite. I think he may be too used to being hand fed or eating scraps from the table x


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

I rarely use a bowl to feed Loki. He wouldn't use it for a long time. Then he started eating the food too fast. To slow him down, I started with a snuffle mat. Now he uses a Kong Wobbler. For us, the Wobbler is great because it stopped our older dog Rosy from stealing his puppy food.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

I_love_dogs said:


> I rarely use a bowl to feed Loki. He wouldn't use it for a long time. Then he started eating the food too fast. To slow him down, I started with a snuffle mat. Now he uses a Kong Wobbler. For us, the Wobbler is great because it stopped our older dog Rosy from stealing his puppy food.


I don't mind him eating from his snuffle mat but I am struggling to get him to eat dog food. I have had family members say that his food should just be put in a bowl and I shouldn't pander to him. I totally get that but what if he just won't eat it? x


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

No dog will starve himself to death. I suggest you put his kibble in a bowl (one that is washed with hot water and detergent at least once a day). Any that is left after 15 minutes is either thrown away or put away until the next meal. I agree 100% that the diet his breeder had him on was not a good, balanced diet.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

How big is the kibble? Loki is a standard poodle, but he was a runt. He had a lot of trouble eating the recommended food. It was too hard for him. I bought poodle puppy food which was tiny. Then, he switched to small puppy food when he got the hang of that, then medium puppy food. All of them are softer than the original puppy food he was on. My cockapoo is on the boarder between small and medium size food. Her small food was really hard to find. I got desperate and bought a bag of medium food. She barely ate it even though it was the same brand. The ingredients were almost identical. It was just larger pieces. 
If you haven't tried different types of food, I would suggest trying that. It could also be something wrong with the bag you have open. The ones that don't have resealable top can go stale quickly. I don't use plastic bins because my previous dog would refuse to eat the food if it were stored in one.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

It certainly wasn't a good diet at all. I will give you suggestion a try. He was 7.1kg when I first got him, he was quite rounded probably because he was eating 20% fat mince every day and getting no exercise. The vet said between 6.5kg and 6.8kg would be ideal for him. He is a little lower than that just now because he is recovering from a gastro virus x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

I_love_dogs said:


> How big is the kibble? Loki is a standard poodle, but he was a runt. He had a lot of trouble eating the recommended food. It was too hard for him. I bought poodle puppy food which was tiny. Then, he switched to small puppy food when he got the hang of that, then medium puppy food. All of them are softer than the original puppy food he was on. My cockapoo is on the boarder between small and medium size food. Her small food was really hard to find. I got desperate and bought a bag of medium food. She barely ate it even though it was the same brand. The ingredients were almost identical. It was just larger pieces.
> If you haven't tried different types of food, I would suggest trying that. It could also be something wrong with the bag you have open. The ones that don't have resealable top can go stale quickly. I don't use plastic bins because my previous dog would refuse to eat the food if it were stored in one.


That's a good point, maybe the kibble is too large for him and to be fair, he has been used to soft food all of his life. He never got treats or chews or anything before either. Maybe not used to using his teeth? x


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Will he eat canned dog food from a flat plate? There should be some good quality brands available, and he's not so large that he would be eating ridiculous quantities.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have two suggestions, not sure if they will work.

1. Feed from your hand with a bowl on the floor …. Occasionally let 1-3 kibbles fall from your hand into the bowl and wait for Skye to eat from the bowl. I had to this when I brought Babykins home and she was almost a year. Took me a few days to transition from mostly food in my hand to mostly food in the bowl. I do use her food for training, a little each day so she is still getting part of her meal from hand.

2. Add water to dry kibble and let it sit to absorb and soften. I wasn’t sure if you were transitioning him to kibble or another type of dog food.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Sorry to go off topic but I heard that a keto diet is good for controlling seizures and it sounds like that was what he was on with the breeder. They also use it for children with seizures that can’t be controlled via medication. You may want to revisit that with your vet or do your own research.









Keto Diet for Dogs: What to Know – American Kennel Club


America: land of the fad diet. While not necessarily the latest, the ketogenic diet has become among the most popular the last few years. For people, that




www.akc.org


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

i think the first step is deciding what you want to transition him to fully (wet/dry or a combo), and work backwards from there to get Skye to his "new normal" in a firm, but kind way. if he has no known health issues that would effect his appetite and is cleared from the vet to change his diet, then it's a matter of teaching him that kibble is food and valuable. i would start with picking 1-2 types of kibble you can sample small bags of or find independent stores with a generous return policy. which kibble does he seem more interested in sniffing and eating from your hand as treats? when you've found something that he likes, and know it isn't rancid/stale, i'd move on to showing him that food is worth paying attention to. for Kirby, who much prefers play/his humans over food i started similarly to this method: 



Skylar said:


> 1. Feed from your hand with a bowl on the floor …. Occasionally let 1-3 kibbles fall from your hand into the bowl and wait for Skye to eat from the bowl. I had to this when I brought Babykins home and she was almost a year. Took me a few days to transition from mostly food in my hand to mostly food in the bowl. I do use her food for training, a little each day so she is still getting part of her meal from hand.


once he was consistently eating from the bowl (almost never his entire meal, but it was progress), i then introduced using toys and movement since i realized he preferred to "work" for his food. Kirby's most favourite thing in the world is play and he would choose playing over treats, let alone regular kibble. i started with the west paw toppl since it was already shaped like a bowl but it could be rolled around and some pieces would get "stuck" on the bottom making it fun for him to work at getting the last bits of kibble out. he still likes eating from a toy more than a bowl and now has a few on rotation (toppl, wobbler, treat ball) to keep him busy while eating. for Skye, once he has learned to eat from a bowl regularly (even if it's not all of the food) i would rotate in a toy during some of his meal times to see if he's got any strong preferences that can fit in your routine comfortably.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Looniesense said:


> Sorry to go off topic but I heard that a keto diet is good for controlling seizures and it sounds like that was what he was on with the breeder. They also use it for children with seizures that can’t be controlled via medication. You may want to revisit that with your vet or do your own research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make a very good point!

@Sole0102 - It’s not the raw component of Sky’s diet that is worrisome to me. I just don’t understand why a knowledgeable breeder would be feeding a puppy such an incomplete diet. It makes no sense. Did they explain their reason? And has Skye been thoroughly checked for nutritional deficiencies?

I would speak with your specialist about what food would best support Skye’s neurological health. Maybe a cooked homemade diet or commercial raw would be a good option.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would be tempted to go home cooked - I use the Durham Animal Feeds complete and meat only minces as the base for Sophy and Freddy having found it better quality than the more widely available alternatives. You need freezer space if you are bulk buying (some shops do stock it). It can be fed raw or gently simmered, and varied with different meats, vegetables, added heart, oily fish once or twice a week, etc to ensure a broad and varied diet. Like PtP I don't understand the breeder's diet which seems to be lacking in calcium and the essential nutrients found in liver and other offal, all essential components of a home prepared diet.

Extreme calcium deficiency is one cause of seizures...


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Will he eat canned dog food from a flat plate? There should be some good quality brands available, and he's not so large that he would be eating ridiculous quantities.


I have tried him with a little bit of canned food, he won't eat it unless I hand feed him it. When I have been to my sister's with him, he shows absolutely no interest in her dog's food or the cats for that matter. He will drink water from her dog's bowl but doesn't even sniff his food x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I have two suggestions, not sure if they will work.
> 
> 1. Feed from your hand with a bowl on the floor …. Occasionally let 1-3 kibbles fall from your hand into the bowl and wait for Skye to eat from the bowl. I had to this when I brought Babykins home and she was almost a year. Took me a few days to transition from mostly food in my hand to mostly food in the bowl. I do use her food for training, a little each day so she is still getting part of her meal from hand.
> 
> 2. Add water to dry kibble and let it sit to absorb and soften. I wasn’t sure if you were transitioning him to kibble or another type of dog food.


These are good suggestions, I will certainly give them a try x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Looniesense said:


> Sorry to go off topic but I heard that a keto diet is good for controlling seizures and it sounds like that was what he was on with the breeder. They also use it for children with seizures that can’t be controlled via medication. You may want to revisit that with your vet or do your own research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vet had mentioned a keto diet but didn't elaborate on it too much. They said I could try him on a commercial raw diet, tripe and chicken mince, veg, sprats and coconut oil. Skye didn't touch it. He doesn't like any kind of fish. I tried removing the fish and he still wouldn't eat the raw food x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> You make a very good point!
> 
> @Sole0102 - It’s not the raw component of Sky’s diet that is worrisome to me. I just don’t understand why a knowledgeable breeder would be feeding a puppy such an incomplete diet. It makes no sense. Did they explain their reason? And has Skye been thoroughly checked for nutritional deficiencies?
> 
> I would speak with your specialist about what food would best support Skye’s neurological health. Maybe a cooked homemade diet or commercial raw would be a good option.


He has been thoroughly checked by the vet. They did every kind of blood test possible when his seizures started, no deficiencies at all. The vet particularly noted that his calcium levels were perfect. I'm just so confused by it all. Obviously he needs nutrients to grow. The vet was concerned because he was just getting mince that we would eat, straight from the fridge. They were worried about the dangers of bacteria. I don't mind him being on a homemade diet, since his tummy troubles, he has been on a diet of boiled chicken breast, a little sweet potato, some vegetables, egg, some herbs and coconut oil. I'm just not sure where to go from here. His groomer only gives her dogs homemade food and has suggested that I do the same but I'm completely unsure of how much, what to include etc and don't want him lacking in any way.

I'm honestly not sure why his breeder had him on that diet. The only other things she said that he got was a little amount of kibble ( I have never seen him eat it) and sometimes beef or lamb bones and a little bit of wholemeal toast with a thin scraping of butter. With how much begging he does, which we are working hard to stop (he never gets anything from our plates) I am thinking either he is hungry or it is very much a learned behaviour. I'm leaning more towards the latter x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

fjm said:


> I would be tempted to go home cooked - I use the Durham Animal Feeds complete and meat only minces as the base for Sophy and Freddy having found it better quality than the more widely available alternatives. You need freezer space if you are bulk buying (some shops do stock it). It can be fed raw or gently simmered, and varied with different meats, vegetables, added heart, oily fish once or twice a week, etc to ensure a broad and varied diet. Like PtP I don't understand the breeder's diet which seems to be lacking in calcium and the essential nutrients found in liver and other offal, all essential components of a home prepared diet.
> 
> Extreme calcium deficiency is one cause of seizures...


His calcium levels were perfect according to our vet. Enzyme levels were all on point too, even when he was unwell last week. I will have a look at the food you suggested as it sounds like a good idea. I just don't want it to be a battle and want to see him eating what he is supposed to and that's it x


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

With picky eaters, I go to the pet store and get a whole bunch of healthy kibble samples. Then I try them all as a treat, one by one. I pick the one that the dog likes the most (and keep no 2 and no 3 as a back up plan), and that becomes the dog‘s food.

Then serve it 2-3 times a day, or whatever you do. Leave it down for 20 minutes, and remove if not eaten. Serve again at the next meal time. A healthy adult can go 48 hours without eating much. Just wait it out. You might give a small treat once a day, just to help boost their appetite.

Some dogs are nibblers and like to eat a few kibbles here and there during the day. Then I leave the bowl down all day and refill if needed.

Good luck !


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

If you are leaning to home cooked food, check out something like Hilary's Blend- veterinary approved homemade recipes, and don't forget to add a supplement. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...QjBB6BAgDEAM&usg=AOvVaw3RAeCg_pdspXF0IYxMkWj7
You can buy the book but (if I linked that correctly) this has a lot of free recipes.

I would suggest that you pick one of the two issues to work on first- either WHAT he eats, or HOW he eats. 
So you can hand feed for now but focus on getting him on a good diet (kibble soaked in chicken broth with a bit of meat shreds might be a starting point).
Or decide to worry about the balance diet later, and get him eating from a bowl or toy etc (is he eating his current post-gastro diet ok?).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found www.dogaware.com very helpful when planning to home cook. For my dogs I use a combination of complete minces (80% meat, 10% bone, 10% offal) and meat only mince - the DAF chicken mince in particular tends to be high in bone, and even 10% on average is too high for Sophy. Sophy cannot eat turkey so I use mostly chicken with beef and/or lamb, skimming off some of the fat after cooking if necessary. I add a little more liver to compensate for the meat only element (50g per kilo - a couple of ice cubes of cooked, frozen liver), and about 10% by weight of mixed veg - green beans, carrots, sweet potato, pumpkin, a few peas, green leaves, whatever is in season and I have in the fridge or freezer. Simmer gently in water, skim off some of the fat if there seems to be a lot, then portion, pack and freeze - Sophy needs around 100g of the meat mix, based on weight before veg and water added, and Freddy a little more, so I work out the number of portions basd on that. They get fish through home made sardine biscuits, and egg through home made chicken pancakes and biscuits. Sophy has been eating this sort of mix for 10 years or more, and is now a very fit 13. A bigger dog may benefit from adding a carbohydrate like rice, but for my tiny 4 kilo dogs I've found they maintain their ideal weight better without.

There was a fair amount of trial and error in the early days, when I concocted complicated recipes for lasagnes and all sorts of careful combinations. Bit by bit I simplified things, as I worked out what the dogs liked and didn't like, what upset tums (too much liver, too much spinach or other greens, turkey for Sophy), what led to wind (white fish - never again!), and what bunged them up (too much bone, especially Sophy). Each dog is different - Poppy could never tolerate as much fat as Sophy, Sophy cannot tolerate turkey and will only eat carrots if they are chopped very small, for example. But once I had grasped the basic principles of what constitutes a balanced diet and got into the habit of batch cooking it all became pretty straightforward - the worst part is the washing up!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie is quite picky so what worked for me is a smaller kibble as she doesn't like big chunky kibble. I give her slightly less kibble and add a topper to it of boiled chicken (just a few small peices chopped up finely) and a sprinkle of dried vegetable flakes. I have a variety and either use singly or mix up a few flavours. We have sweet potato, pumpkin, parsnip, carrot, celery and beetroot. It keeps her interested and they are crunchy and cheap. Every couple of weeks I change the chicken to some tinned sardines or pilchards in tomato sauce. A small tin lasts for 3 or 4 meal toppings. And they are really cheap if you buy the supermarket own brand. Since I have been doing this, Winnie has eaten the whole meal EVERY time. Before I did this I can guarantee she would have left part of her meal and would often leave most of it. Sometimes I add a little bit of warm water to release some of the smells. It just adds variety for Winnie without changing the formula.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for advice regarding a proper eating pattern for Skye. I don't know if he is fussy or just used to too much of a good thing.
> 
> ...


Gosh, where to begin ?
1. Nil desperandum - me thinks.

If memory serves right, I think Poppy's arrival on this forum was as a "Fussy eater'.
Boy, looking back it seemed a real problem at the time.
Certainly one of the most often made comments was 'she is a dog, she will not starve herself'.
Which we kind of agreed with, but were concerned as she was a puppy and we wanted to eat - A:- The right things and B:- At the prescribed time.

The feeding journey was, looking back, complicated more by our actions, than Poppy's 'fussy eater' attribute.
To be fair, whilst we and her are on a much better tack now, it's not entirely plain sailing.
But any little 'squal' we encounter now doesn't have us getting ready to launch the lifeboat and send an SOS.

Poppy came to us with her bag of Kibble supplied by the breeder. It wasn't long before she started turning her nose up. Being a tiny little precious 'baby' we immediately panicked, and started the journey of trying every kind of food - 50% of which appeared intially to get her approval for a day or two before turning her nose up.
We tried Raw mince, ordered raw foods online, cooked quasi human dinners online, variious bags of Kibble types, all sorts of tinned dog food ( which to this day can still be hit and miss, tinned food might get 3 meals in a row before she gets 'fussy' ).
The upshot was ,we realised somewhat slowly - Poppy will eat anything before she starves. But she is clever enough to have learned that 'mum and dad' are soft touches who can be persauded to give her a choice.
Poppy of course will eat anything we are eating - consequently I have to eat plain boring unseasoned .... mash potato for instance.

Interestingly when we were trying this and that, each new food came with the advice to 'introduce slowly' mix with 'usual' food.
This annoyed me because invariably if not certainly she wasn;t eating the original food!!
We never bothered, just gave her the new food, and she never reacted to it with upset tummy- on reflection I think it's a better way, at least in her case.
During this time we threw away so much food, it was completely stupid.

We are quite happy now, she eats kibble - which she helps herself to from her dispensor, I cook up duck, chicken , turkey and liver which she has for 2 or 3 days, then she has tinned dog fod for a couple of days, all often as not have green beans and carrots mixed in.
We don't give her the raw mince anymore as in the end we decided it was too risky - bacteria.
Her diet seems to work, she eats everything put before her ( 90% ), her poos are good quality in the main.

Just to say one thing that happened during the 'fussy eater' phase was that she would eat tinned dog food and kibble if she was visiting her friend Banzai, which really made us think ' oh right,you little madam' !!

So I would say not to stress too much, Skye's and your situation sounds familliar
Oh ! Yes also we bought all sorts of dinner bowls for her, convincing ourselves that this or that bowl might be the problem or part of the problem, again complete twaddle !!

Hope our experience and end result gives you some confidence.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Starvt said:


> If you are leaning to home cooked food, check out something like Hilary's Blend- veterinary approved homemade recipes, and don't forget to add a supplement. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...QjBB6BAgDEAM&usg=AOvVaw3RAeCg_pdspXF0IYxMkWj7
> You can buy the book but (if I linked that correctly) this has a lot of free recipes.
> 
> I would suggest that you pick one of the two issues to work on first- either WHAT he eats, or HOW he eats.
> ...


I definitely think what he is eating is my main priority. He is eating his current diet fine because it's chicken and he loves chicken. I think that what you have suggested sounds like a good idea, thank you x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

The Popster said:


> Gosh, where to begin ?
> 1. Nil desperandum - me thinks.
> 
> If memory serves right, I think Poppy's arrival on this forum was as a "Fussy eater'.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience. It is very frustrating because I know he is just being fussy but after him losing weight because of his gastro bug, I don't want him to lose anymore. He is getting to the end of his prescribed time on his current diet so I'm trying to decide which way to go because we are more or less starting from scratch. When we had Cooper, he didn't have an appetite at all and when I first saw Skye wolf down his chicken drumsticks, I thought yes, finally a dog who likes his food but it's not been that easy x


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. It is very frustrating because I know he is just being fussy but after him losing weight because of his gastro bug, I don't want him to lose anymore. He is getting to the end of his prescribed time on his current diet so I'm trying to decide which way to go because we are more or less starting from scratch. When we had Cooper, he didn't have an appetite at all and when I first saw Skye wolf down his chicken drumsticks, I thought yes, finally a dog who likes his food but it's not been that easy x


Ahhh, yes that happened too with Poppy.
Drank from a dirty puddle and got a bad tummy bug.
Lost weight of course, and when she did eat it was vet supplied 'probiotic' plain tinned dog food, supplemented eventually with the good ole' chicken and rice.
Be aware also, as with Poppy when she had the Sh one T's because of the diaoreah it can mean the anal glands don't clear properly.
Knew nothing about that, it was a visit from an emergency vet who was removing a tick who said her anal glands were 'swollen' and needed 'clearing'.
'What " ? I said, never heard of this before - great!
She said that it was probably because of the recent diaoreah episode.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

nothing wrong with raw. Go to a natural dog food store and get complete frozen balanced raw in 8 oz or 1 0z. switch up the proteins. Only time you get bacteria is when handled wrong. Wash your hands in soap and water and the dogs bowl when done. Research the benefits of raw to kibble Any questions you can message me.


----------



## georgine (Jul 21, 2018)

Sole0102 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for advice regarding a proper eating pattern for Skye. I don't know if he is fussy or just used to too much of a good thing.
> 
> ...


Follow your vet's advice, no dog will let himself die of starvation (per my vet).


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My breeder had fed her dogs raw back 4 generations. When I tried to switch mine to kibble he got horribly ill. He lost about 1/3 of his body weight and ended up on IV fluids. I finally switched back. I don't feed him mince though unless it is totally fresh. They need to chew. And any chicken legs would be raw. They should never ever get cooked bones. They should however get more variety in raw. And add vegetables and fruits. And organic raw organs once a week or so. Because of the messiness of the organs I do cut them up in a bowl. Study up on a healthy raw diet.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

I mainly feed my poodles raw. Cubed beef, kangaroo, goat, lamb, buffalo, chicken, turkey etc etc. Except for mince that I cook up with veges the same as I would do for family. I also give him some sardines or other fish sometimes for Omega 3's etc. Ernie has shown signs of being allergic to chicken so until we know for sure, he doesn't have chicken at the moment. I add a little probiotic powder to his food and this seems to help with itchiness etc. I will be following up with the vet again soon though to see what other tests can be done to determine for sure what is causing his itchiness. He has no ticks, fleas etc yet constantly seems to itch. The probiotics did seem to help a lot with yeast infection in his ears. His appetite is usually extremely good! I don't think he'd ever be in danger of starving. Any food that we have is particularly attractive in his estimation. I sort of mix Ernie's food up a bit so he has a good variety and doesn't get bored. He's not overly keen on goat but will eat it if that's all there is. I think his favourite is kangaroo. I've been quite surprised at the sheer variety of veges and fruits that he eats. Cooked or raw. I guess this may be something to do with the fact that dogs were opportunistic feeders. And still are I guess. If I lived somewhere that a good species appropriate diet could be obtained easily, I would probably get that because it would be easier than doing it all myself. I do have access to a good butcher which helps a lot. The only thing I have to do something about now that Ernie isn't having chicken is to add back some bone into his diet. He loved, loved, loved his chicken wings but isn't having those at the moment. Maybe small brisket bones would be good. My previous toy poodles loved the marrowbone jelly they got out of lamb neck bones but Ernie didn't really show any interest in those. Dogs aren't that different from humans really; they can be fussy and turn into real problem eaters, but it's also true that they won't let themselves starve! As for bowls, I guess dogs have their personal preferences there as well. Ernie doesn't seem to care so long as the food keeps coming 😅 If he is given any food by hand he will often carry it to his 'tablecloth', an old towel that we put his food bowl on, and eat it from there. We've never fed much kibble to our dogs. Just a little puppy kibble when we first got them from the breeder if that was what they were used to. We just transitioned them to raw gradually without any problems.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

I almost forgot. Any kind of offal is a pretty important part of your dogs diet. The 80/10/10 rule is pretty good. 80% meat, and 10% each of bones and offal, particularly liver is a good rule of thumb. Just make sure all bones are raw, and don't feed weight bearing bones because they can cause fractures to a dog's teeth.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sylvia K - so great to find another poodle owner feeding raw so well. Good job! My Spoo just had turkey with a banana for dinner. He will have pork heart with apple and broccoli for breakfast.


----------

